# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تکرار روزهای تکراری تا به کی ؟

## Dayi javad

سلام به کنکوریها و پشت کنکوریهای بزرگوار

من هر سال ظاهرا درس نمیخونم تا بیام یک تاپیک  نصیحتی-انگیزشی-یا شایدم بهتر بگیم توجیه اشتباهات  :Yahoo (21):  بزارم تو فروم یا وبلاگ !
یکم طولانی ولی شاید حرفای من شکست خورده و پرادعای قدیمی و خفته در نادانی بدرد حداقل یک نفر بخوره 

تکرار میکنم تکرار روزهای تکراری تا به کی ؟
منظورم از روزهای تکراری همین روزهایی که ما پشت کنکوریا میشینیم و به امید اینکه رتبه برتر بشیم
دکتر مهندس بشیم و ....

ولی متاسفانه درصد خیلی زیادی از ما پشت کنکوریها به نتیجه ای که براش گام برداشتن نمیرسن

چرا موفق نمیشویم ؟
خب هزار تا دلیل میشه براش گفت اما کسی که دنبال رتبه برتر شدن و دانشگاه خوب و... ایناس باید هر کدوم از این دلایلو با یک دلیل منطقی تر از بین ببره !

چرا پشت کنکور میمونیم؟

اصلی ترین علت اینه که امید داریم سال بعدش به نتیجه دلخواهمون برسیم
خیلیا هستن که هنوز کنکور فعلیشون تموم نشده رفتن سراغ کنکور بعدی!
با کلی امید و انگیزه دادن به خودشون! تعیین وقت برای شروع مطالعه نمیدونم طوفانی و فلان و ....

خب خیلیا اینارو در حد تصورات ذهنی دنبال میکنن و متاسفانه هر روزی که میگذره انگار نه انگار که قرار بوده شروع کنه ! هر روز یک بهانه هر روز یک علت واس درس نخوندن ! 

بعضی ها هم هستن شروع میکننا ولی بازم متاسفانه مدتی بعد از شروع وا میدن !
ینی منتظر یک دست اندازن که کلا وایستن و دیگ راهو ادامه ندن !

پشت کنکور موندن به چه بها و قیمتی عزیزم ؟
تلف کردن بهترین دوران زندگیت ؟
عقب افتادن تو زندگیت ؟
افسردگی ؟ 



من تمام راه ها -بهانه ها - توجیه کردن های مزخرف برای درس نخوندن- و هر چیزی بگی رو تو زندگی تحصیلی خودم داشتم !

اما تنها چن روزی داغ بودم و تصوراتی واس خودم داشتم که حتی رتبه 1 کنکور هم نداشته مطمئنم !
ولی چی شد ؟ هر دفعه از دفعه ی قبل بدتر تنبل تر و بی تجربه تر عمل کردم !

تمام هزینه های مادی که پشت کنکور خیلی هامون ****** میره اصن به درک ! 
خانواده ها پولو میدن و ما خرج میکنیم مطمئنن از بچشون در هر صورت نمیگذرن ! چه نتیجه بگیریم چه نگیریم!
بعضیا هم هستن که خودشون کار میکنن و هزینه تحصیلشونو در میارن ! 

خلاصه هزینه مادی شده صرف خرید چن تا کتاب و کلاس و .... ! جبران میشه بالاخره !

ولی تنها چیزی که جبران نمیشه این عمر قشنگ و تکرار نشدنی !

چرا باید اینطور بشه ! من قد نشناس که نمیتونم درس بخونم چرا خودمو الاف میکنم و این همه خودمو زجر میدم ؟


خود آزاری از این بدتر !

چرا یک بار نیومدیم قشنگ مثل بچه ی آدم بشینیم  درس بخونیم و بدون هیچ دغدغه ای شروع کنیم!
چرا همیشه تا یک مشکل داشتیم دست از همه چیز کشیدیم

چرایک روز که دیر از خواب بیدار شدیم دیگه درسمونو نخوندیم ؟

این چراها خیلی تلخ به قرآن ! 

هر یک از این چراها یک قسمت از زندگیمونو رقم میزنه!

ولی در کل بگم تعداد خیلی کمی هستن 
که پشت کنکور میمونن و سال بعد کنکور میدنو نتایج خوب و عالی کسب میکنن!

تعداشون خیلی کم!


اگ یک پشت کنکوری میخواد موفق بشه باید جز این تعدا خیلی کم باش ! 
باید سرموقع شروع کنه
باید وسط راه دست از کار نکشه

باید بهانه ها رو دور بریزه !

یک تجربه هایی که من کسب کردم و شاید قبلا باهاش موافق نبودم و الان نظرم عوض شده !

چیزی که من فهمیدم اینه که نه نت ! نه تلویزیون ! نه دوست و نه هیچ چیز دیگ باعث موفق نشدن کسی نمیشه !
تنها دلیل و علتی که باعث میشه کسی شکست بخوره و به خواسته هاش نرسه خودش!

خودتو اصلاح کن بعد تصمیم به انجام کاری بگیر 
نه این که تصمیم به انجام کاری بگیری و بخوای وسط عمل خودتو به یکباره اصلاح کنی!



در یک کلام اگر تمایل به پشت کنکور موندن دارین

اول نه میخواد هدف تعیین کنی نه مسیرتو و ....

اول فقط باید به خودت و اینکه توان انجام کاری رو داری ایمان بیاری ؟
اگ حتی ذره ای به خودت شک داشتی پشت کنکور نمون !
اگ اومدی تاپیک زدی که آیا میشه از الان موفق شد؟ مطمئن باش نمیشی !
اگه گفتی با معدل فلان میشه پزشکی قبول شد ؟ مطمئن باش نمیشی!

اگ گفتی فلان درو نمیفهمم ازش بدم میاد مطمئن باش دیگ نمیفهمی!

اگه میخوای موفق بشی باید هر چیزی که سوقت میده به موفق نشدن از جلو راهت برش داری !


افراد موفق به یکباره موفق نمیشن ! پله پله پیش میرن


اگر میخوای تو کنکور 96 نتیجه عالی بیاری !

از همین تریبون اعلام مکینم  :Yahoo (21): 

از معدل بکش بیرون یل برو ترمیم یا بشین کنکوری بخون ! ول کن که قرار چی بشه ! ( ولی امید زیادی به مثبت شدن هست )

از خریدن دی وی دی ها لعنتی بکش بیرون ( البته بعضیاشون خوب هستن ولی به خدا کتابایی هستن که مثل همونا خوب و قابل فهم باشن)

سوال آیا میشه موفق شد رو دیگ نه از خودت بپرس نه از کسی ! فقط بگو باید موفق بشم 
حتی نگو موفق میشم فقط بگو باید موفق بشم ! اجبار


درس بخون درس بخون درس بخون درس بخون و بازم درس بخون ! تست بزن تست بزن تست بزن !اگ حتی معدل 11 نتیجه نگرفتی بیا بزن تو گوش من !

به قران همش بهانس !
معدلمون پایین درس نمیخونیم میریم تو کنکور گند میزنیم میگیم ای لعنتی همش تقصیر معدل  :Yahoo (21):  !


آقا اگ حتی تاثیر معدل قطعی بود معدل تو پایین بود ! اینقد بخون که درصدات بشه اندازه ی یک رتبه دو رقمی بزار در نهایت رتبت سه رقمی شه ؟ بد این ؟

دیگ طرف دیدین دیگ تو همین انجمن کارنامشو گذاشت با معدل فک کنم 12 و تاثیر قطعی رتبه زیر پونصد آورد ! دینی رو 100 زده بود و چن تا درصد خیلی خوب دیگ !

هر چی بالا نوشتم :
اسمشو میخوای بزاری نصیحت !
حرفای مزخرف
دروغ
حرفای کشکی یا هر چیزی

ولی کلام آخرم نه دروغ نه کشکی نه نصیحت 


درس بخون اگ موفق نشدی منو فحش بده هر چقد دوست داشتی ! ولی واقعا درس بخونی نه فقط ادای درس خوندنو دربیاری

گوشی زیر کتاب 

نوشتن متن های عاشقانه رو کاغذای کتاب و ...

خوندن مقدمه کتابا و ...
اینا درس خوندن نیست !

عمر عزیزتو برای بهترین چیزها صرف کن 


تو نظر سنجی هم به نظراتتون نیاز دارم 


یا علی

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AGHA JAVAD


ولی تنها چیزی که جبران نمیشه این عمر قشنگ و تکرار نشدنی !





تا نگاه میکنی وقت رفتن است
باز هم , همان حکایت همیشگی
ناگهان چقدر زود دیر میشود.....

در دناک ترین قسمت همین حسرت همیشگی هست که با هیچ چیزی فابل جبران نیست
خیلی چیزا , هیچ وقت مثل روز اول نمیشن*

----------


## Alireza23

عالی بود و کامل

----------


## Mr Sky

*من به فایل های صوتی دکتر افشار " حدود 25 تا  " گوش دادم و متحول شدم
.
.
..
.
تنها کسی که میتونه یه کنکوری رو راهنمایی کنه یا یه رتبه برتر  " منظورم از رتبه برتر  رتبه مد نططرته که فلانی آورده  و به پآ یین هست"  و مشاور هست .نه کس دیگه ای
.
.
.
.
.

در ضمن کتاب کمک درسی هم باعث موفقیت نمیشه...با کتاب نسبتا بد هم میشه موفق شد.مهم بیشتر و بهتر خوندنه کتابه
.
.
.
.*

----------


## Milad98

*AGHA JAVAD@

از این تجربه ات در مورد ازمون ازمایشی هم بگو*

----------


## alis

آقای mr sky حقیقتا من هیچی درباره شما - دکتر افشار نمیدونم ولی توی 2-3 تاپیک متوجه شدم شما همش داری تبلیغ ایشون رو میکنی! والله من کنکورم رو دادم دانشگاهمم تمام کردم

اما دلم به حال جماعت کنکوری واقعا میسوزه،جماعتی که موسسات مختلف (کنکورآسان است،آفبا ؟،قلم چی -گزینه 2 و .. دارن سرکیسشون میکنن! والله کنکور آسان نیست،تبدیلش کردن به یه غول بزرگ توی کشور ما.

گول این موسسات و مشاور ها (کاملا بدون منظور به شخص خاصی،خواهشا خدایی نکرده بد برداشت نشه) رو نخورید و فقط بخونید ما افراد موفق توی همین انجمن مگه کم داریم؟ آقای moho -amin dehghan -gign-parham و ... از اینا کمک بگیرید به خدا بهتر از 10 تا مشاور میتونن کمکتون کنن چون همسنتونن و میتونن شرایط شما رو درک کنن.

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط alis


آقای mr sky حقیقتا من هیچی درباره شما - دکتر افشار نمیدونم ولی توی 2-3 تاپیک متوجه شدم شما همش داری تبلیغ ایشون رو میکنی! والله من کنکورم رو دادم دانشگاهمم تمام کردم

اما دلم به حال جماعت کنکوری واقعا میسوزه،جماعتی که موسسات مختلف (کنکورآسان است،آفبا ؟،قلم چی -گزینه 2 و .. دارن سرکیسشون میکنن! والله کنکور آسان نیست،تبدیلش کردن به یه غول بزرگ توی کشور ما.

گول این موسسات و مشاور ها (کاملا بدون منظور به شخص خاصی،خواهشا خدایی نکرده بد برداشت نشه) رو نخورید و فقط بخونید ما افراد موفق توی همین انجمن مگه کم داریم؟ آقای moho -amin dehghan -gign-parham و ... از اینا کمک بگیرید به خدا بهتر از 10 تا مشاور میتونن کمکتون کنن چون همسنتونن و میتونن شرایط شما رو درک کنن.


ببینید : من چند تا از فایل های صوتی دکتر افشار گوش دادم که همه هم رایگان بودن و توی هیچ کدوم آقای افشار  تبلیع خودشون رو نکردن و منم الان هیچ نیازی نمیبینم که با ایشون مشاوره خصوصی بردارم و همون فایل های های صوتی کاملا برام کافی بود
.
.
.
.فایدش میدونی چی بوده؟....کاملا متحول شدم....ساعت مطالعم از 0 که پنج ماهی طول کشیده بود الان له 8 رسیده از نوع با کیفیت...نه فقط درسی بلکه از خیلی جنبه های روانی منو تغییر داد.
.
.من واسه شما متاسفم که دکتر افشار رو با خیلی از مشاور های دیگه و موسسات قاطی کردی 
.
.
رتبه برتر خیلی راهنمایی خوب میکنه ولی نه به اندازه مشاور..هر دو تا لازم هستن
.
.
.
.
تا آخرین روز فعالیتم در این انجمن هم به معرفی دکتر افشار خواهم پرداخت.........*

----------


## Dayi javad

> *من به فایل های صوتی دکتر افشار " حدود 25 تا  " گوش دادم و متحول شدم
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> تنها کسی که میتونه یه کنکوری رو راهنمایی کنه یا یه رتبه برتر  " منظورم از رتبه برتر  رتبه مد نططرته که فلانی آورده  و به پآ یین هست"  و مشاور هست .نه کس دیگه ای
> .
> .
> .
> ...


من نه ادعای اینو دارم که مشاورم ! نه رتبه برترم !

ن راهنمام و نه تو این تاپیک حرف تخصصی زدم ک بخوام ادای مشاورارو در بیارم ! 

بازم اگ فکر میکنی از حد خودم بیشتر حرف زدم شما ببخش !

در ضمن من خودم هم از مشاوره ی استاد افشار استفاده کردم هم از مطالب سایت استاد !
تو  یک تاپیک در مورد اشتباهان یک کنکوری فک کنم خودمم اونجا گفتم هر کی ب کمک و مشاوره نیاز داره از مطالب سایت استاد افشار استفاده کنه یا تو تاپیک ایشون تو فروم سوالاشو بپرسه !

----------


## Dayi javad

> *
> مثل اینکه از حرفام یه برداشت کاملا متفاوت کردی ...
> .
> .
> .
> من فقط یه سری چیزا که بنظرم اومد به پشت کنکور ی ها و البته کنکوری ها میتونه کمک کنه گفتم 
> .
> .
> حرفاتم همشو تقریبا قبول دارم
> ...



بازم بابت قضاوت نا ب جا عذر میخوام داداش

----------


## magicboy

آقا جواد اگر قابل ذکره و خودت مایلی بگو چندمین کنکورت بود رتبه هات و درصدات و اینکه قصدت واسه سال اینده چیه
صرفا از سر کنجکاوی میپرسم  و هدف خاصی ندارم

----------


## Dayi javad

> آقا جواد اگر قابل ذکره و خودت مایلی بگو چندمین کنکورت بود رتبه هات و درصدات و اینکه قصدت واسه سال اینده چیه
> صرفا از سر کنجکاوی میپرسم  و هدف خاصی ندارم


کنکور امسال چهارمیش !

رتبه ها نجومی ! من هیچ تلاشی برای کنکور نکردم ! هیچ تلاشی فقط خودمو اذیت کردم و ادای درس خوندن در آوردم ! گاهی هم اگ خوندم اشتباه خوندم بدون تست ! فقط روخوانی میکردم و این باعث شد وضعم این باش !

سال دیگ معلوم نیس ! چون ظاهرا باید برم سربازی ! البته یک روزنه ی امیدی هس ک فعلا بسته بوده مگ این ک خدا کمک کنه

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> کنکور امسال چهارمیش !
> 
> رتبه ها نجومی ! من هیچ تلاشی برای کنکور نکردم ! هیچ تلاشی فقط خودمو اذیت کردم و ادای درس خوندن در آوردم ! گاهی هم اگ خوندم اشتباه خوندم بدون تست ! فقط روخوانی میکردم و این باعث شد وضعم این باش !
> 
> سال دیگ معلوم نیس ! چون ظاهرا باید برم سربازی ! البته یک روزنه ی امیدی هس ک فعلا بسته بوده مگ این ک خدا کمک کنه


اقا روزنه رو به مام بوگووووو....غیبت خوردی؟؟؟

----------


## DR.MAM

جواد جون بخدا زبون قاصره اینکه بخوام از تاپیکت تعریف کنم.چون واقعا هیچ حرفی دیگه نیست که بخوام بهش اضافه کنم.خیلی کامله خیلی.

بزرگترینو بهترین ویژگی یی که تو داری اینه که مبایی اشتباهات خودتو اعتراف میکنی.کاری که خیلیا از ماها تواناییشو نداریم.ینی نه اینکه نداشته باشیم ها،نمیخواییم که اعتراف کنیم.همیشه میخواییم خودمو عقل کل جلوه بدیم.

در یه کلام خاک پاتیم حاج جواد جون
قربون طرز فکرتو اخلاقو منشت

----------


## Ali__S

خیلی خوب بود...منو یاد سهل انگاری های بچگانم انداخت...چه زمانهایی که به بطالت گذشت :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Dayi javad

> اقا روزنه رو به مام بوگووووو....غیبت خوردی؟؟؟


محمد جان غیبت ک نخوردم تا شهریور وقت دارم !

روزنه ام اینه که پیام نور راه بیاد و خدا هم معجزه کنه بتونم انصرافمو پس بگیرم ! البته فک نکنم ممکن بشه ! ولی چون هنوز ب نظام وظیفه معرفی نشدم گفتم شاید بشه ! متاسفانه پیام نورم بستس این روزا  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## DR.MAM

> محمد جان غیبت ک نخوردم تا شهریور وقت دارم !
> 
> روزنه ام اینه که پیام نور راه بیاد و خدا هم معجزه کنه بتونم انصرافمو پس بگیرم ! البته فک نکنم ممکن بشه ! ولی چون هنوز ب نظام وظیفه معرفی نشدم گفتم شاید بشه ! متاسفانه پیام نورم بستس این روزا


بخدا کاشکی راهی داشت که امسالو کارت معافیتمو میدادم به تو.هعییی خدا

----------


## Maximus

> بخدا کاشکی راهی داشت که امسالو کارت معافیتمو میدادم به تو.هعییی خدا


هییییییییی گفتی سربازی ؛ دلم گرفت 
یه روز رفتم نظام وظیفه کنار اداره بازرگانی 
اتفاقا اون روز اعزام داشتند ؛ زیاد جالب نبود

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> محمد جان غیبت ک نخوردم تا شهریور وقت دارم !
> 
> روزنه ام اینه که پیام نور راه بیاد و خدا هم معجزه کنه بتونم انصرافمو پس بگیرم ! البته فک نکنم ممکن بشه ! ولی چون هنوز ب نظام وظیفه معرفی نشدم گفتم شاید بشه ! متاسفانه پیام نورم بستس این روزا


نامه انصرافت قطعی خورده روش یا فرصت 1 ماهه نوشته داخلش؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> هییییییییی گفتی سربازی ؛ دلم گرفت 
> یه روز رفتم نظام وظیفه کنار اداره بازرگانی 
> اتفاقا اون روز اعزام داشتند ؛ زیاد جالب نبود


پشت اداره بازرگانی نه کنارش

تو رفتی یا معاف شدی مهدی جون؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> هییییییییی گفتی سربازی ؛ دلم گرفت 
> یه روز رفتم نظام وظیفه کنار اداره بازرگانی 
> اتفاقا اون روز اعزام داشتند ؛ زیاد جالب نبود


سرباز امور زندان ها بشی واقعا دیوونه میشی.یگان ویژم خیلی بده.پدرتو در میارن

----------


## DR.MAM

> سرباز امور زندان ها بشی واقعا دیوونه میشی.یگان ویژم خیلی بده.پدرتو در میارن


محمد وضعیت سربازی خودت چجوریاس؟
باس بری یا معاف میشی ؟

----------


## Maximus

> پشت اداره بازرگانی نه کنارش
> 
> تو رفتی یا معاف شدی مهدی جون؟


متاسفانه گیر یه نامه ای بودم باعث شد طبق قانون جدید بررسی بشه و نهایتا معاف نشدم و چقدرم خرج کردیم توی این بیمارستان سیدالشهدا  
و اموزشیم خورد " مرکز آموزش باهنر باغین " 
و دیگه رفتیم دانشگاه

----------


## DR.MAM

> متاسفانه گیر یه نامه ای بودم باعث شد طبق قانون جدید بررسی بشه و نهایتا معاف نشدم و چقدرم خرج کردیم توی این بیمارستان سیدالشهدا  
> و اموزشیم خورد " مرکز آموزش باهنر باغین " 
> و دیگه رفتیم دانشگاه


تو این بیمارستان سیدالشهدا انصافا تعداد سربازا از تعداد دکترا بیشترن بخدا

هرچند بیمارستان نظامه دیگه.
منم واسه معاینه تخصصی رفتم همونجا

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> محمد وضعیت سربازی خودت چجوریاس؟
> باس بری یا معاف میشی ؟


های مستر *mam*
من رفتنی ام.منتهی قصد دارم رو کارشناسی ارشد تک رقمی بیارم که منتفیش کنم اگه امسال نشد برم پزشکی

----------


## DR.MAM

> های مستر *mam*
> من رفتنی ام.منتهی قصد دارم رو کارشناسی ارشد تک رقمی بیارم که منتفیش کنم اگه امسال نشد برم پزشکی


ایشالا عزیزم

----------


## Unknown Soldier

اقا کی پوکمون بازی کرده ؟

----------


## Maximus

> سرباز امور زندان ها بشی واقعا دیوونه میشی.یگان ویژم خیلی بده.پدرتو در میارن


اره واقعا سخته؛ یکی از اشناهامون بنده خدا از تهران ب کرمان بلیط میگیره 
اگه دوره اموزشی تموم شده باشه ؛ معمولا اکثر سرویسا توی مسیر پادگانا میرن تا مسافر سرباز سوار کنند 
این سرویس سربازای زندان رو سوار میکنه 
بنده خدا میگفت این سربازا چه فشاری تحمل کرده بودند که تا خود کرمون فقط ترانه میخوندن و میرقصیدند

----------


## Dayi javad

> نامه انصرافت قطعی خورده روش یا فرصت 1 ماهه نوشته داخلش؟


همینو نمیدونم

----------


## Maximus

> تو این بیمارستان سیدالشهدا انصافا تعداد سربازا از تعداد دکترا بیشترن بخدا
> 
> هرچند بیمارستان نظامه دیگه.
> منم واسه معاینه تخصصی رفتم همونجا


اره دقت کردم 
چی شد ؟؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> همینو نمیدونم


تو نامت زده.برو بخونش

----------


## DR.MAM

> اره دقت کردم 
> چی شد ؟؟


چی چیشد؟؟؟
دوری بابا معاف شدم
کارتمم یه ماه پیش پست اوردش در خونمون

----------


## Maximus

> چی چیشد؟؟؟
> دوری بابا معاف شدم
> کارتمم یه ماه پیش پست اوردش در خونمون


خدا رو شکر حداقل یکی تونست حقشو از این نظام وظیفه بگیره 
دمت گرم .... من اگه جات بودم یه نری قربونی میکردم
خداییش کار بزرگی کردی ....21 ماه خدمت پرررررررررررررررررررر
دوسال هر جور که خواستی کیفشو ببر

----------


## DR.MAM

> خدا رو شکر حداقل یکی تونست حقشو از این نظام وظیفه بگیره 
> دمت گرم .... من اگه جات بودم یه نری قربونی میکردم
> خداییش کار بزرگی کردی ....21 ماه خدمت پرررررررررررررررررررر
> دوسال هر جور که خواستی کیفشو ببر


سالم باشی حاج مهدی جونم

آره زدم.خخخ

----------


## Dayi javad

> تو نامت زده.برو بخونش


اون نامه ک باید بدمش ب پلیس +10 ؟؟

تو اون زده انصراف از قطعی یا مهلت چیزی نگفته !

یک برگه انصراف ک همراه با برگه معافیت تحصیلیم ک موقع ثبت نام گرفتمش


نظام وظیفه ک رفتم گفت کد ملیتو بگو ! کد ملی تو سیستم زد گفت اسمت اینجا نیس ! هنوز معرفی نشدی !

گفت 6 ماه فرصت داری از تاریخ انصراف ک انصرافتو پس بگیر ! ولی  الان مگ فقط دانشگاه بتونه کاری بکنه واست  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> اون نامه ک باید بدمش ب پلیس +10 ؟؟
> 
> تو اون زده انصراف از قطعی یا مهلت چیزی نگفته !
> 
> یک برگه انصراف ک همراه با برگه معافیت تحصیلیم ک موقع ثبت نام گرفتمش
> 
> 
> نظام وظیفه ک رفتم گفت کد ملیتو بگو ! کد ملی تو سیستم زد گفت اسمت اینجا نیس ! هنوز معرفی نشدی !
> 
> گفت 6 ماه فرصت داری از تاریخ انصراف ک انصرافتو پس بگیر ! ولی  الان مگ فقط دانشگاه بتونه کاری بکنه واست


اون نامه رو نیاز نیست بدی پلیس +10..مستقیما خودشون تو سیستم برات ثبت میکنن و باطل میکنن.تعجب میکنم اینطور بهت گفته.برو دانشگاه اما ببین رو همون ادامه معافیت میزنن واست یا معافیت جدید تقاضا میدن.معافیت جدید بود اصن نرو چون فرصتت از بین میره.میتونی هم دفترچه بفرستی .بعد سفارش از امام جمعه تون بگیری بیفتی تو شهر خودتون و کنکور بدی.ک زیادم معطل نشی

----------


## miss-ghazal

اگه درگیر حاشیه نشیم خیلی راحت میشه درس خوند :Yahoo (101): ولی حیف میگموعمل نمیکنم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

ترکوندی مشتی دمت هات چاکلت... حرف خیلیامون بود  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Dayi javad

up :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

جواد جان بازم میگم
این تاپیکت خیلی هشدار دهنده و کامل بود
احسنت برادر

----------


## king of konkur

عالی بود. مرسیـ

----------


## Forgotten

تشکر آقا جواد خیلی جالب بود

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

من چیزی نمیگم...فقط به خودتون دروغ نگین رو راست باشین با خودتون...

----------


## Divergent

تکرار روزهای تکراری تا به قیامت ...  توی خیال خودمون غرقیم  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

خیلی تاپیک جالبی بود وقتی موخندم میدیدم این حرفا چقدر به  حرفای دل خودم نزدیکه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Divergent

کلاس شنا که میرم .. شیرجه زدن و یه سری حرکاتش سخته  مخصوصا تو قسمت عمیق که میری پایین و بزور خودتو میکشونی بالا .. و وقتی چندسانتی متر مونده به سطح اب بالاخره مربی دستتو میگیره و میارتت بیرون  ..
شما هم تلاشتونو کنید و به خدا توکل کنید که وقتی میاید روی اب دستتونو بگیره و بالا بکشتتون..

----------


## fatemeh111

فقط انگیزه میتونه....فقط انگیزه....

Sent from my SM-T719 using Tapatalk

----------


## zista

تا به امروز!یه یاعلی بگین شروع کنین دیگه.. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdie ch

عااالی بود 👍

----------


## ata.beheshti

@agha javad
 جواد جان عالی بود کیـــــــــــــف کردم به مولا :Yahoo (99): 

+بحث معدل اینا دست منو شما نیس...توکل کنیم به اوس کریم....جواب میده :Yahoo (3):

----------


## _fatemeh_

خیلی خوب بود .. حقیقت بود . 
منم این روزا گیجم که بمونم پشت کنکور یا نه .. میترسم وسط راه کم بیارم  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Bimokh

*Big like ... !!
من که شرووع کردم ... باتمام قدددرت!!!مصاحبع سالل دیگ ایشالا بآمن =سوگند بیمخ خواهید بووود ...
بزن دست قشنگه روو ...*

----------


## fatemeh111

> *Big like ... !!
> من که شرووع کردم ... باتمام قدددرت!!!مصاحبع سالل دیگ ایشالا بآمن =سوگند بیمخ خواهید بووود ...
> بزن دست قشنگه روو ...*


موفق باشید ان شاءالله

Sent from my SM-T719 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _fatemeh_


خیلی خوب بود .. حقیقت بود . 
منم این روزا گیجم که بمونم پشت کنکور یا نه .. میترسم وسط راه کم بیارم 


وقتی اراده داشتع بآشی کم نمیآریی واسع رسیدن به هدفت همه کاریی میکنی .. وقتی خستع میشی کارهایی و که دوستداریی انجام بده*

----------


## Chandler Bing

Up برای کنکور اولی ها 
 ما از همین چیزا ضربه خوردیم 
 شما از همین اول کاری حواستون باشه

----------


## hramiri

#حرف_حق

----------


## saeedkh76

حرف های دوستمون خیلی جالب و دقیق بود
مشکل اصلی همه کسانی که موفق نمیشن همین از فردا شروع کردنه
همین الان 1:13 دقیقس از 1:30 شروع میکنمه
از لحظه لحظه زندگیتون استفاده کنید
نذارید هدر بره
این ثانیه ها بر نمیگرده

----------


## _LuNa_

سلام


ممنون مفیدبود بخصوص قسمت:

آدمهای موفق پله پله موفق میشن نه یک باره.....

----------


## hamed_habibi

​اگه فقط یک تایپیک درست درمون دیده باشم تو این یکسال ک عضو این انجمن هستم همینه...احسن کسی ک رشته خوب بخواد کاری با تعداد داوطلبا معدل لیسانسا فوق لیسانسا نداره

----------


## Mahsa.TS

سال سال این چند سال امسال پارسال پیرارسال هر سال میگیم دریغ از پارسال !!!!!!!

----------


## Dayi javad

*هووووف
هر تاپیکی از این تاپیکا ک اپ میشه
ی تیری رها میشه ب قلب من*

----------


## Insidee

یادش بخیر من و دایی جواد هم دوره بودیم تو فروم با امیر حسین و... خلاصه چند نفر دیگه یه کاربر بود به اسم مهسا 92اونم چندین سال امتحان داد تا قبول شد.... هی روزگار باورم نمیشه این همسه سال چطور گذشت انگار دیروز بود.....
تازه خدمت هم رفتیم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## NiNi

*وای چرا با من این کارو می‌کنید آخه

انگار همین دیروز بود این تاپیک رو میخوندم..با خودم گفتم دیگه بسه وقت تلف کردن و پاشدم دور خونه راه رفتم یک ساعت تو ذهنم برنامه ریختم و حتی یه سری چرت و پرت هم نوشتم و گفتم خب از این هفته(!)شروع میکنم و رفتم یه دیس پُرررررر غذا کشیدم و نشستم رو راحتیِ جلو تلویزیون و زدم شبکه آی فیلم و یک سریال چرتی رو برای بار nاُم تماشا کردم.

رفتم سراغ توئیتر و اینستاگرام و تا همین الان که خدمت شمام اون هفته طول کشیده. حتی یک خط نخوندم از اون موقع. 

من دیگه واقعاً نمیدونم چیکار کنم. از من آشفته تر و خسته تر نیست.

مثل کسی ام که هر روز میگه فردا میرم و همش نشسته تکون نمیخوره. از نشستن و تکون نخوردن خسته شدم 

همه ازم توقع دارن خانواده ام میگن به هر قیمتی باید پزشکی بخونی یا بالاخره برو دانشگاه بسه موندی خونه.

خودمم شرمنده شونم که اینهمه سال دروغ گفتم بهشون و علاف موندم.

دلم نمیخواد بدون اینکه حداقل یکبار تلاش کنم برای رشته مورد علاقم، کنار بکشم.

فکر میکنم اگه الان منصرف بشم از دوباره کنکور دادن آینده بدجور پشیمون میشم و همزمان فکر میکنم اگه بمونم هم خیلی پشیمون میشم..

میترسم مثل سال‌های قبل تنبلی کنم و فقط حرف بزنم و عمل نکنم.

خدایا راهی نشونم بده.

نجاتم بده.*

----------


## Insidee

> *وای چرا با من این کارو می‌کنید آخه
> 
> انگار همین دیروز بود این تاپیک رو میخوندم..با خودم گفتم دیگه بسه وقت تلف کردن و پاشدم دور خونه راه رفتم یک ساعت تو ذهنم برنامه ریختم و حتی یه سری چرت و پرت هم نوشتم و گفتم خب از این هفته(!)شروع میکنم و رفتم یه دیس پُرررررر غذا کشیدم و نشستم رو راحتیِ جلو تلویزیون و زدم شبکه آی فیلم و یک سریال چرتی رو برای بار nاُم تماشا کردم.
> 
> رفتم سراغ توئیتر و اینستاگرام و تا همین الان که خدمت شمام اون هفته طول کشیده. حتی یک خط نخوندم از اون موقع. 
> 
> من دیگه واقعاً نمیدونم چیکار کنم. از من آشفته تر و خسته تر نیست.
> 
> مثل کسی ام که هر روز میگه فردا میرم و همش نشسته تکون نمیخوره. از نشستن و تکون نخوردن خسته شدم 
> ...


دوست عزیز  تا زمانی که به بدنت به نفست دستور ندی همینطوره 
میری کارایی جز درس خوندن انجام میدی ارادتو قوی کن همش 8ماه دیگه مونده تا کنکور تایم زیادی هم نیست تحمل کن و بخون تا قبول بشی متاسفانه اکثر بچه ها کار سخت انجام ندادن و به کنکور به چشم غول نگاه میکنن البته هر کی نخونه همینطوره

----------


## anis79

چه تاپیک خوبی بوده حیف بعد از کنکور دیدمش  :Yahoo (37):

----------


## hamed70t

> *وای چرا با من این کارو می‌کنید آخه
> 
> انگار همین دیروز بود این تاپیک رو میخوندم..با خودم گفتم دیگه بسه وقت تلف کردن و پاشدم دور خونه راه رفتم یک ساعت تو ذهنم برنامه ریختم و حتی یه سری چرت و پرت هم نوشتم و گفتم خب از این هفته(!)شروع میکنم و رفتم یه دیس پُرررررر غذا کشیدم و نشستم رو راحتیِ جلو تلویزیون و زدم شبکه آی فیلم و یک سریال چرتی رو برای بار nاُم تماشا کردم.
> 
> رفتم سراغ توئیتر و اینستاگرام و تا همین الان که خدمت شمام اون هفته طول کشیده. حتی یک خط نخوندم از اون موقع. 
> 
> من دیگه واقعاً نمیدونم چیکار کنم. از من آشفته تر و خسته تر نیست.
> 
> مثل کسی ام که هر روز میگه فردا میرم و همش نشسته تکون نمیخوره. از نشستن و تکون نخوردن خسته شدم 
> ...


خدا چیکارت کنه همشهری ؟ جای اینکه گوشی بگیری دستت بذارش کنار کتاب بگیر بخون ، امروز ۶ روز از مهرم گذشت عین برق و باد ؛ بیخیال این حاشیه سازی های الکی شو ، اوتور درسو باخ عهههه

----------

